
What If You Bought All 292M of the Possible Powerball Combinations? - klunger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/powerball-ticket-all-combinations/423930/?single_page=true
======
x_x
I think logistically it's not possible, but let's say you do that

quick calculation $2*292M=$584M cost, revenue being $1B+ you might get a
profit if the tax is not greater than $500M

~~~
horsecaptin
It is 1.4B. So the profit would be clear. Doing this would also paint a
massive target on the winner's back if their identity was made public.

------
adenadel
Would you be able to deduct the cost of the tickets from your tax burden?

